# chattahoochee bend state park



## Dallas Hunter (Dec 8, 2011)

Anybody on here get picked for this one?  I plan on being there the entire hunt staying in the Adirondack campsites.

Anybody know the area?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 9, 2011)

I killed a 158in deer there in 08 I'd love to go back nice place a bunch of 150in deer was killed there in 08


----------



## quality hunter (Dec 9, 2011)

Good luck with the hunt I am on a club that borders it and it really put hurting on the herd in 08 we do not see many deer at all now!


----------



## Dallas Hunter (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe something will be out there next week.  I saw a lot of sign last weekend when I went scouting.  In two days hopefully I will come home with some meat.  Are there any hogs?  Am I wasting my time by going or do I have a descent chance to get some meat?  Any spots I should pay closer attention to than others?

Thanks,


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 9, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 11, 2011)

PM sent...I'll be there.....


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dallas Hunter said:


> Maybe something will be out there next week.  I saw a lot of sign last weekend when I went scouting.  In two days hopefully I will come home with some meat.  Are there any hogs?  Am I wasting my time by going or do I have a descent chance to get some meat?  Any spots I should pay closer attention to than others?
> 
> Thanks,



Live next door to park and grew up on the old farm place down at the end of Clark Rd. I would not say you are wasting your time, but they really decimated the herd during the free for all in 08. There were nearly 300+ deer signed out and countless others not signed out and wounded and not recovered on just under 3000ac. if that gives you any idea. Im sure there has been some recovery just how much we shall see. I know that place as well as people know their homes and there are some big deer down there. Just be patient and try to get away from the crowds and you have a good shot at seeing deer. I sure as haydes wouldnt shoot a small buck either cause there are some wall hangers roaming. If meat is what your after hold out for a doe. Good luck to you.


----------



## debo (Dec 14, 2011)

Down here now saw 6does this morning already and heard 12shots


----------



## quality hunter (Dec 15, 2011)

Any reports from the hunt would like to know how many immature bucks we lost?


----------



## scambooger (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL!!! cant believe folks aren't lining up to answer THAT question!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 16, 2011)

quality hunter said:


> Any reports from the hunt would like to know how many immature bucks we lost?



It does not matter how many immature bucks were taken and the regs state"either sex two deer limit". We are not gonna start a mature/immature buck fight in this forum.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 16, 2011)

There weren't many deer killed. Only a few bucks


----------



## quality hunter (Dec 16, 2011)

I apologize if I offended anyone my Trophy club backs up to state park I was just curious I know the pressure has moved a bunch of our deer up that way.


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 16, 2011)

The very front of the park is where it's at when you hunt that place enough said!! in 08 everyone ran to the river I never left the hard road 158in buck and a 140in and 10 does


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 18, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> There weren't many deer killed. Only a few bucks



 Hey u my good buddy if u know where its at we hunt like 2 miles from that place maybe not even a mile


----------



## whitetail hunter (Dec 18, 2011)

quality hunter said:


> I apologize if I offended anyone my Trophy club backs up to state park I was just curious I know the pressure has moved a bunch of our deer up that way.



Moved them off the next door club too haha 2 clubs pushed deer that way


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 20, 2011)

37 hunters, 14 does, 3 bucks.  One decent 11 point, probably mid-120's.  Pretty good hunt for the number of hunters and a pile of deer were passed on.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 21, 2011)

C.Killmaster said:


> 37 hunters, 14 does, 3 bucks.  One decent 11 point, probably mid-120's.  Pretty good hunt for the number of hunters and a pile of deer were passed on.



Thanks Charlie! Maybe I will get to go next year with the priority I recieved this year.


----------

